# Westminster Breed Videos



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

You can watch them online at: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/video/breed/index.html

Malinois and others are sure different than the dogs we see on the training field.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

It was nice to see that the GSDs don't look nearly as bad as I've seen them in the past. Still not the dogs that we like or strive for for breeding purposes, but they don't look nearly as crippled this year. Still a few egg-beater rears, sickle hocks, and soft/weak pasterns and hocks, but a slight improvement over what's been shown in recent years. They didn't seem quite as skittish, either.


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> You can watch them online at: http://www.westminsterkennelclub.org/2010/video/breed/index.html
> 
> Malinois and others are sure different than the dogs we see on the training field.


I watched it last night on t.v. and was horrified at the Best of Breed Malinois. Tail tucked between the legs the whole time the Judge was going over it. :-& It's like a whole other world :-s


----------



## Terry Devine (Mar 11, 2008)

I had a hard time believing how they were trying to justify the low rear end of the GSD as being the standard to help them keep their heads up while guarding the herd.

Terry


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> I watched it last night on t.v. and was horrified at the Best of Breed Malinois. Tail tucked between the legs the whole time the Judge was going over it. :-& It's like a whole other world :-s


I forgot to dvr the Groups so missed it. How did the Beauceron do? There were only 2 males and 3 females in breed this year.


----------



## andreas broqvist (Jun 2, 2009)

no no thats the way it works. if you balance a pen on your finger an pusch down on the rear the front will go up.
the same with dogs..... ha ha noooo how stupid is that. do they realy say that, its just to stupid


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Terry Devine said:


> I had a hard time believing how they were trying to justify the low rear end of the GSD as being the standard to help them keep their heads up while guarding the herd.


Are you serious? They really said that??

That's ridiculous! The GSD is not a flock guardian breed - if they actually said this, and it were true, then Great Pyrs and other ACTUAL guardian breeds should have their butts dragging the ground, not the _herding_ dogs! What other herding dog has a butt that drags the rear?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Candy Eggert said:


> I watched it last night on t.v. and was horrified at the Best of Breed Malinois. Tail tucked between the legs the whole time the Judge was going over it. :-& It's like a whole other world :-s


I saw that too. Fluffly pinheaded bitch with a tucked tail. What a shame.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Terry Devine said:


> I had a hard time believing how they were trying to justify the low rear end of the GSD as being the standard to help them keep their heads up while guarding the herd.
> 
> Terry


Seriously???? I didn't watch the group on TV, (just the videos on the Westminster website for the BOB judging for Malinois and GSDs) but now I'm going to DVR the herding group when it's repeated on TV just for laughs!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Those mali-noise dogs were sure pretty... Never new they could tuck their tail so far in... :lol:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Those mali-noise dogs were sure pretty... Never new they could tuck their tail so far in... :lol:


Need to change the standard to "reverse j" tail set and we have to change the name of our working malinois so as not to confuse people. :sad:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Anna Kasho said:


> Those mali-noise dogs were sure pretty... Never new they could tuck their tail so far in... :lol:


Up to their belly :-&


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> I forgot to dvr the Groups so missed it. How did the Beauceron do? There were only 2 males and 3 females in breed this year.


I thought the Beauceron male in the group looked nicely put together  For a "show dog"  I was hoping it had Ombres Valleruex (sp?) on it but not to be this year


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Need to change the standard to "reverse j" tail set and we have to change the name of our working malinois so as not to confuse people. :sad:


It is a shame that the two are confused, isn't it? Both front legs look like they are coming out of the same hole, fluffy, nervy, eyes crossed, pin heads. But purdy (I can't find the "gag" emoticon). 

I tried showing my oldest Mal when he was a youngster. What did he do? A bark and hold on the Judge :lol: =D> O That was the last time for me and him.


----------



## James Degale (Jan 9, 2009)

The judge has a death wish if he wants to poke around my dog's teeth, let alone his nuts.


----------



## Julie Ann Alvarez (Aug 4, 2007)

=D>I saw a news blip yesterday that followed Westminster. One lady actually said "this is the Olympics of the dog world". I was disgusted! I think her dog was laying down sleeping and she was flat ironing the dogs coat.
=D>

Goooo show dogs Go!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> I thought the Beauceron male in the group looked nicely put together  For a "show dog"  I was hoping it had Ombres Valleruex (sp?) on it but not to be this year


No, no Ombres Valeureux. But, thanks for thinking of us. We had our token show dog "Leo" last year, but he's retired and living with Harrison Forbes in Tennessee now. It's weird how Leo turned out to be just a Big Pretty Paperweight as his sire Oscar, FRII was high drive and very hard character. Oscar didn't throw it though. 

Perry Payson did a good job with the dog this year. The dog is Dillin and from a big show kennel up in central CA. Perry handled Leo all last year. He also won Group with the Frenchie last night which is a huge win for a handler.

My friend is raising "EO" son of Leo who is more "flashy" than Daddy-Leo and same very calm, stable temperament. Eo just turned 1 year old on Feb 5th (same b-day as me).

EO and Leo are polar opposites to Avatar, FRIII who is my favorite. BTW, Avatar is staying in France for a bit to see if he can get scores for the Selectifs and onward if possible.

Some photos attached.

A couple of the females in breed were spooky and they cut the stand for exams, which is probably for the best pr wise for the breed. Overall only 5 Beaucerons (2 males and 3 females). Not a big turnout. I haven't heard if all the entries were down or what.


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> It is a shame that the two are confused, isn't it? Both front legs look like they are coming out of the same hole, fluffy, nervy, eyes crossed, pin heads. But purdy (I can't find the "gag" emoticon).
> 
> I tried showing my oldest Mal when he was a youngster. What did he do? A bark and hold on the Judge :lol: =D> O That was the last time for me and him.


Yes, we need a projectile vomit emoticon!

I noticed the chests too. Why do the show dogs have pinched chests and bad fronts? Is it genetically connected to pin-heads and nervy dogs? For the most part the working dogs have very good chests, good toplines and a lot of power in the rear i.e. good structure. Seems the show crowd will breed for "type" over everything else.

You ever get excused? That's too funny.

I got excuse once with my old malinois Duc du Creux Thatcher in the breed ring in Mexico. Canadian judge did not even introduce himself, but went right to rear and grabbed Duc's testicles. Man I thought the guy was going to soil his pants when Duc let loose with a deep throated growl. Other judges didn't mind that they couldn't touch him like that though and we finished his International Championship. 

No reason to check testicles on a FRIII, CH.Work dog as they must have 2 in order to play ring in France. Also, he was confirmed and already had a couple CACs from France. 

I would of probably been barred from AKC if I'd ever tried to show him as he wasn't going to put up with the grabbing. BTW, that's Roadie, Notoires, Nikkita, Nico etc. daddy.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Yes, we need a projectile vomit emoticon!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

susan tuck said:


>



perfect! :-d


----------



## Courtney Guthrie (Oct 30, 2007)

I always hate to see the breed videos...I watch the groups every year...no reason to go through the agony and watch the breed videos as well. 

There were a couple nice dogs last night....but nothing that I'd own. 

I have shown Judge in the AKC ring and plan on hitting some shows this spring as well. I'd love to have him Ch. out of AKC just for the hell of it but doubt that will ever happen......his thing is Schutzhund and 1/2 the time they don't even give him a second glance as he is a dark sable and definetely NOT show bred. lol lol lol


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The GSDs' whole attitude and attention looked like "who gives a crap".
Must be hard to keep that up when the double handling is kept under control at the big show! :-o :-# :-$


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

The scottie won BIS. The funniest part that from what I'm reading wasn't even broadcast. It was yet another stupid PETA protest. A couple of dolts holding up signs that said "BREEDERS KILL SHELTER DOGS CHANCES" AND "MUTTS RULE" ran into the BIS ring. hahahha


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

susan tuck said:


> The scottie won BIS. The funniest part that from what I'm reading wasn't even broadcast. It was yet another stupid PETA protest. A couple of dolts holding up signs that said "BREEDERS KILL SHELTER DOGS CHANCES" AND "MUTTS RULE" ran into the BIS ring. hahahha


They were talking about it on the radio this morning. They should of had some "real dogs" there for crowd control. ;-)


----------



## Edward Egan (Mar 4, 2009)

Before the show begins they should give a demonstration with a guy in a bite suit running across the ring and one of the real guard dogs giving chase!!!


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Edward Egan said:


> Before the show begins they should give a demonstration with a guy in a bite suit running across the ring and one of the real guard dogs giving chase!!!


Exactly..maybe with a muttly working Malinois or Dutchie!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> No, no Ombres Valeureux. But, thanks for thinking of us. We had our token show dog "Leo" last year, but he's retired and living with Harrison Forbes in Tennessee now. It's weird how Leo turned out to be just a Big Pretty Paperweight as his sire Oscar, FRII was high drive and very hard character. Oscar didn't throw it though.
> 
> Perry Payson did a good job with the dog this year. The dog is Dillin and from a big show kennel up in central CA. Perry handled Leo all last year. He also won Group with the Frenchie last night which is a huge win for a handler.
> 
> ...


I think Avatar is a great example of what the Beauces could/should be! But it's a combination of so many things that came together just right. The right breeding, the right owner, environment, the right training and the right amount of balance. Can you clone him?! :smile:

What the heck will Tim do without Avatar? That will be great to get qualifying scores for the Slectifs though. Wishing them the best ;-)


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Yes, we need a projectile vomit emoticon!
> 
> I noticed the chests too. Why do the show dogs have pinched chests and bad fronts? Is it genetically connected to pin-heads and nervy dogs? For the most part the working dogs have very good chests, good toplines and a lot of power in the rear i.e. good structure. Seems the show crowd will breed for "type" over everything else.
> 
> ...


No we didn't get excused....damnit :lol: The Judge actually laughed. The few of us who had working Malinois' did get some nice compliments on their temperments by the Judge and crowd. Evidently they were seeing some nervier reactions from the show set?! Shocking ain't it? LOL

What kind of idiot Judge (or person for that matter) doesn't let a dog know he's there?! Maybe a I.Q. test should be mandatory?! I would never be upset about being excused for a dog doing what Duc did! In fact, I might have laughed considering how they lack in the brains department.

Duc was a great producer. All of those dogs you mentioned are notable in and of themselves.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Debbie Skinner said:


> Need to change the standard to "reverse j" tail set and we have to change the name of our working malinois so as not to confuse people. :sad:


Just looking at these videos alone, I thought overall the Tervs showed better temperment than the Malinois on that day. And I NEVER thought I'd say that. They were stressed but I saw only one penis-tail during the exam.

There was one bitch with a woman with a black blazer and white pants...yikes. I thought the stop was supposed to be moderate. They showed a close-up of her profile at the very beginning of the video. She was stressed.

Laura


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I always thought it would be fun to actually use the AKC papers and go and get some Sch and ring dogs and just go and enter a few of the bigger shows just for fun. 

Just sorta crash the thing, and have a good time.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Jeff Oehlsen said:


> I always thought it would be fun to actually use the AKC papers and go and get some Sch and ring dogs and just go and enter a few of the bigger shows just for fun.
> 
> Just sorta crash the thing, and have a good time.



Me, too, but to make it really work, there would have to be several of us. :twisted:


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 


I want to come.

That will be the best show EVAH.


----------



## Tamara Villagomez (Nov 28, 2009)

Yeah it would that would be exciting lol..!


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, he's not even a BH yet, but i'm thinking Ike and i will "crash" the local AKC breed show here in june/july (as long as it doesn't interfere w/Flinks at carol's). 

just for s**ts and giggles


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Just an FYI
You cannot take an unentered dog on the grounds of an AKC show. Breed or obedience.........but I love to stand by the breed ring with Thunder when I enter the obedience competition. :wink:


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh, i'm going to enter him. he'll either be just short of a year old or just past it depending on when the show is scheduled.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Entering does not mean that you have to actually show up for the show, though, right?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

heck IDK (i haven't read up on AKC rules), but if i enter, we will. if nothing else, the judge's comments should be interesting, lol.


----------



## Kat LaPlante (May 17, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Those mali-noise dogs were sure pretty... Never new they could tuck their tail so far in... :lol:


 
Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha, OMG!! So funny! Did you see the mali-noise handler with the leg brace? Any Mal I have ever spent time with would have grabbed a hold of that brace like it was part of a bite suit, oh I would have loved to see that, given her a real good shake I am sure.\\/ Where was all the spirit in the Mals and the GSD's? How are they breeding these dogs? Who buy's them? Where were the Dutchie's?


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Kat LaPlante said:


> Ha Ha Ha Ha Ha, OMG!! So funny! Did you see the mali-noise handler with the leg brace? Any Mal I have ever spent time with would have grabbed a hold of that brace like it was part of a bite suit, oh I would have loved to see that, given her a real good shake I am sure.\\/ Where was all the spirit in the Mals and the GSD's? How are they breeding these dogs? Who buy's them? Where were the Dutchie's?


Those stripey dogs aren't in the AKC................Lucky dogs!!!!!!!!!!:smile::smile:


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> Entering does not mean that you have to actually show up for the show, though, right?


You don't have to show up but you'll be out the entry fee. It's 20-25 dollars now, depending on the club that sponsors it.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

Are the majority of these Corgis fat, or is mine just too skinny? I know Conan's coat isn't all poofed out... but still.

http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1201613#videoid=1201610


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

Bob Scott said:


> You don't have to show up but you'll be out the entry fee. It's 20-25 dollars now, depending on the club that sponsors it.


I think it'd be worth it.


----------



## Dan Long (Jan 10, 2008)

Katie Finlay said:


> Are the majority of these Corgis fat, or is mine just too skinny? I know Conan's coat isn't all poofed out... but still.
> 
> http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1201613#videoid=1201610


 Someone told me that "show condition" meant having the dog carry some extra weight. Not sure why but I guess no one in the circle wants to see a fit and trim dog that looks like it's underfed.


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

CKC obedience (similar to AKC, but for us Canadians) is even gayer than schutzhund. I know because I compete in both - at the lowest levels for now, but hoping to move on. My Mal does tend to stand out for being a bit intense, and there are some pretty lacklustre dogs competing, but there are also some nice ones. Had someone tell me "nice focus, wish I could get that from my dog" Made me feel all warm and fuzzy. . 

I get away with a lot more in CKC than I do in SchH. My last Novice trial felt like a train wreck from start to finish, awful heeling, no sit at halt, but it was a small class, my dog was the only one who didn't break the down, and I placed first. They laugh at me at my SchH club, but I do it because for me, every time I go before a judge, be it schutzhund or obedience, I get more confident and less stressed about trialing. That's a good thing. And because it's kinda fun and now my dog has more letters with his name.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Katie Finlay said:


> Are the majority of these Corgis fat, or is mine just too skinny? I know Conan's coat isn't all poofed out... but still.
> 
> http://video.westminsterkennelclub.org/player/?id=1201613#videoid=1201610



Your dog looks great! 
MOST show dogs are over weight.
I had many judges compliment the hard condition on all the different terriers I went in the show ring with and did some nice winning. I always came out scratching my head and wondering why so many were put up that looked like little pigs. 
The Corgis have a couple of different coats types. Not all are correct and most are "fluffed" a bit. 
Show Labs, Rotts, and a number of other breeds look like big ticks walking around the ring.


----------



## Dana McMahan (Apr 5, 2006)

You know there were some very good classes at Westminster this year. This was my favorite....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u-quGlpzGM


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Your dog looks great!
> MOST show dogs are over weight.
> I had many judges compliment the hard condition on all the different terriers I went in the show ring with and did some nice winning. I always came out scratching my head and wondering why so many were put up that looked like little pigs.


I had a friend who was showing her ripped Staffordshire Bull Terrier. One judge asked what all the "bumps" were on the dog. It took her a minute but then she realized what he was talking about. She replied "Uh, muscles." She can *almost* laugh about it now.

Laura

I finished a Bull Terrier undefeated in the breed ring and it was commented on by judges more then once about how nice it was to see a Bully that could actually move correctly. That breed is often drug around the ring. It's a "head" breed and movement wasn't always a concern.
"Stubborn" was the word I heard most. ](*,) ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Previous post was edited (by me) instead of quoted!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Gack - I had to turn it off after watching a lab run around the ring with the fat rolling from side to side - also watched another dog PACE around the ring and duck toller that moved so wide in front it moved like a bulldog. Sad :-o


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Gack - I had to turn it off after watching a lab run around the ring with the fat rolling from side to side - also watched another dog PACE around the ring and duck toller that moved so wide in front it moved like a bulldog. Sad :-o


Yes, isn't it funny how they trot those things around like prized fattened heifers, while talking about how they were bred to work and/or serve hunters by retrieving all day long in icy waters, etc, etc. I doubt those dogs ever saw icy waters their life... Well, besides the ice cubes in their waterbowls, anyways... :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

Dana Williams said:


> You know there were some very good classes at Westminster this year. This was my favorite....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3u-quGlpzGM


Dana, I got that link sent to me privately a few days ago. It is very funny!


----------



## Sarah ten Bensel (Mar 16, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> Just an FYI
> You cannot take an unentered dog on the grounds of an AKC show. Breed or obedience.........but I love to stand by the breed ring with Thunder when I enter the obedience competition. :wink:


 
Maybe a few lady finger fire crackers. Check that temperament and nerve in those "working" dogs.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Sarah ten Bensel said:


> Maybe a few lady finger fire crackers. Check that temperament and nerve in those "working" dogs.



I've been to an all breed show with obedience during a hail storm. We were in a metal roofed building and the noise actually shut down ALL the rings. When the storm passed most of the people had withdrawn their dogs, obedience included. 
We (club) had 5-6 of our working line dogs there for AKC ob titles and it turns out we were just about the only ones left to go in the ring.
Our dogs were streached out on the floor killing time till the storm passed.


----------



## Amy Swaby (Jul 16, 2008)

I know a few Sch dog that do well in AKC but it's all rottweilers. Holy HELL the rottweiler were chunky again this year, not nearly as bad as last year though.

Never seen him work but eh better than seeing those fat freaking westminster dogs
http://vomdrakkenfels.com/our_dogs/males/A%27Damien/ADamien.htm

I saw this thing win best of breed for American staffordshire at a Bahamas kennel Club show (Which uses Akc judges)









Nasty


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Amy Swaby said:


> I know a few Sch dog that do well in AKC but it's all rottweilers. Holy HELL the rottweiler were chunky again this year, not nearly as bad as last year though.
> 
> Never seen him work but eh better than seeing those fat freaking westminster dogs
> http://vomdrakkenfels.com/our_dogs/males/A'Damien/ADamien.htm
> ...


Amy can we say "pork chop" without laughing?! Looks like a sausage on four legs


----------



## leslie cassian (Jun 3, 2007)

He's not fat, he's big boned!!!:wink:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

leslie cassian said:


> He's not fat, he's big boned!!!:wink:


LOL Leslie =D> Or do these jeans make my ass look big?! \\/


----------

